# Diagnosed Subclinical Hashimoto's by PCP



## KPSue (Mar 5, 2015)

Hello,

My endocrinologist ordered some thyroid tests recently. These are the results.

TSH 5.71 (High) Reference is .45 - 4.5

T4, Free (Direct) 1.23 Reference is .82 to 1.77

Antithyroglobulin Ab Thyroglobulin, Antibody 4.7 (High) reference is 0.0 to 0.9

TPO is 36 (High) reference is 0 - 34.

My Primary Care Physician diagnosed me as Subclinical Hashimoto's by looking at the lab results and after listening to my symptoms. He suggested that I tell my endo that he thought I should be treated with Levothyroxine.

My Endo told me she usually doesn't treat patients with these level. I told her I would like to try something, so she prescribed 25 micrograms of levo.

My symptoms include very sore muscles, dizziness, nausea, very fatigued, sometimes tingling in hands, feet and face, occasional pounding heart. What do you think? Do you think I need treatment, or could symptoms be from something else--I was also just diagnosed with Type I Diabetes after being misdiagnosed with Type II over five years ago. Poor me.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> Antithyroglobulin Ab Thyroglobulin, Antibody 4.7 (High) reference is 0.0 to 0.9


This test level would indicate that you need a ultrasound of your thyroid gland.

Did your doctor make any mention of that? You need to insist they do an ultrasound on your gland.


----------



## KPSue (Mar 5, 2015)

No, she didn't mention an ultrasound. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## sivies (Feb 11, 2015)

I don't know why your levels are not significant to your Endo. Your TSH should be closer to 1. You are definitely in need of treatment based on your TSH!


----------

